# MoviPrep for Colonoscopy preparation



## JonHunter (May 6, 2011)

It's that time of the year again and I'm scheduled to have a colonoscopy at the end of the month.  The last time I had a colonoscopy I tried GoLytely and I'm sure not going to make that mistake again.  Someone at the doctor's office suggested I try MoviPrep.  Has anyone here tried it before?  If so, what was your thought?

By the way, I'm Jon, I live in Ontario, Canada.  I've been diagnosed with Crohn's Disease for a little over five years now.  Nice to meet all of you, thanks for the advice and help.


----------



## dreamintwilight (May 6, 2011)

Hi Jon.

I haven't had any personal experience with the MoviPrep, but can empathize with the GoLyTel. I've done it twice and it's difficult!

If you check out the treatment thread, you might be able to find some more info on the prep you are talking about. Or, an even easier way to look up past threads on the topic is to use the Search function located at the top right of the website in the blue bar.

Hope this helps!


----------



## xJillx (May 6, 2011)

I hear you on the GoLytely - that stuff is AWFUL!  I couldn't keep it down.  I called my GI halfway through the prep, and she suggested mixing equal halves of the prep with apple juice.  That was the only way I could get through it.  Though I personally don't have any experience with MoviPrep, my father used this and said it was a breeze.  My mother even sampled a taste, and she said it was fine; and she is a bigger baby than me!  So, I think MoviPrep is better than GoLytely.  However, I highly recommended the Miralax with Gatorade prep, if you doctor allows it.  You mix a full bottle of Miralax (over the counter) with 64 ounces of Gatorade.  You can't even taste the Miralax; all you taste is the Gatorade.  Perhaps you may want to mention it to your GI.  

Good luck with the scope and let us know how things go!


----------



## Lisa (May 6, 2011)

Yup...Miralax is the way to go for me! Been there, thrown up the go-lytely....who had the sick sense of humor to name that, anyway?!?!?!


----------



## hannah-rose (May 6, 2011)

I took Moviprep and I think I was a bit of a wuss on it. It does taste pretty foul but then I've never taken anything else so I can't compare it to anything.

The worst thing is the amount you have to drink, I'd recommend making it very cold and mixing it with something citrus tasting becasue it's supposed to taste like lemon (if lemons taste like sea water).

It says it should start working pretty quickly, but mine didnt! I forced it down over a period of three hours the night before my colonoscopy, and I was really really struggling because i just felt SO full, and I was really proud to get the last mouthful down, then I puked very violently! It felt so good to be sick lol. I went to bed and a few hours later it started working and what went in started to coming out looking exactly the same lol.

The next morning however I just couldnt get it down. Every time I took a mouthful I'd just wretch. I managed about a glass and just couldn't, luckily only liquid was exiting from me anyway so it still worked.

I'd suggest mixing it with slightly less water than it suggests and then drinking plain water on top, it might be easier that way.

Or you might just be braver than me and have no problems!


----------



## Nisso (May 6, 2011)

Just had colo last week, did the empying with PicoPrep. 
Went very well. Only one small glass the day before and one the day of the prosedure, actually tasted good. Just like a fizzy soluble vitamine C tablet. Drank >2 litres the first day and less then one the prosedure day, and was all empty.


----------



## Jennjenn (May 6, 2011)

Now they lately have just said to use the mira lax with any clear liquid. Gatorade is included for certain flavors. 

I once used the movi prep and it did not work untill after the start of my appointment. Funny part was....before I started it for the longest time I was running back and forth to the bathroom who knows how many times a day. Not that night when I took that. Nothing...absolutely nothing untill 20 minutes after my appointment. My doctor said I am sorry that you are going to have a bad day and not even be able to have the test. I had to do the miralax the following week.


----------



## Jer's Girl (May 6, 2011)

Miralax prep all the way baby!  Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------

